# Got a New Tri-Loom!



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

It came in yesterday and after a little while I got it going. I have a Shawl 1/2 done and it didnt take that long at all. The only problem was the directions that came with it, not very helpful so got on the internet and found some that explained it so much better. WooHoo! Also you sure find out what muscles you dont use by using this Loom. Kinda like with a Spindle...haha


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sweet! Come join us on the Fiber Arts sub-forum!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I check there each day ...didnt know where to post this so posted it here...


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I had to look up what a tri-loom was. It looks interesting but takes up a "little" :hysterical: more space than my sock loom!!!!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes they are large but can be broken down pretty easy...just 4 pieces of wood and some bolts. Not to bad. and easy to learn.


----------

